# Metri sopra il livello del mare



## venice's baby

Ciao!

Trovo difficoltà nel tradurre questa espressione "l'agriturismo è situato a 850 metri sopra il livello del mare".

Qualcuno può aiutarmi? 

thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come ti abbiamo già ripetuto più volte, vorremmo vedere come lo traduci tu..


----------



## venice's baby

*T*he country inn is situated....


----------



## Leo57

venice's baby said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Trovo difficoltà nel tradurre questa espressione "l'agriturismo è situato a 850 metri sopra il livello del mare".
> 
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> 
> thanks!


 
The "agriturismo" is situated 850 metres above sea level.

I never know how to translate _agriturismo_ (although I know what it is) and I see you have put _Country Inn_, but I'm not convinced this is _absolutely_ correct.

Ciao
Leo


----------



## venice's baby

Leo57 said:


> The "agriturismo" is situated 850 metres above sea level.
> 
> I never know how to translate _agriturismo_ (although I know what it is) and I see you have put _Country Inn_, but I'm not convinced this is _absolutely_ correct.
> 
> Ciao
> Leo


 
Thank you very much, you're very kind! I found "country inn" here. for you, it's better "agriturismo"?


----------



## pupazzo77

Ciao,

Hazon traduce agriturismo : farm holidays or  holidays working on a farm.

Leo, what's your idea about it?

Cheers

Pup@z


----------



## london calling

pupazzo77 said:


> Hazon traduce agriturismo : farm holidays or holidays working on a farm.
> 
> Leo, what's your idea about it?
> 
> Pup@z


 
I'm not Leo, but will I do?

_Farm holidays_ is what I would say for the activity, not for the place itself. I think _farmhouse_ would work in this context (fattoria). A _Country Inn_ tends to conjour up the idea of a pub which does B&B as well, I think, in modern-day English, which is not an "agriturismo!". Leo?

_Holidays working on a farm_ is different: Hazon strikes again....When will they decide to get rid of it altogether?


----------



## furs

Agriturismo is usually left in Italian. Farm holidasys might imply that guests are expected to work on the farm, whihc is clearly not the case.


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> Agriturismo is usually left in Italian. Farm holidasys might imply that guests are expected to work on the farm, whihc is clearly not the case.


Not in BE, Furs!

As a child I went on several farm holidays: if I helped out it was because I wanted to!

I found a site some time ago advertising farm holidays in various parts of the UK: there was no talk of working for your keep.


----------



## furs

Well, I said _might_, didn't I? But I guess you're right, it might be more AE than anything else. The damn yanks sometimes act as if they invented the language... which we know is not the case!


----------



## Tristano

furs said:


> Well, I said _might_, didn't I? But I guess you're right, it might be more AE than anything else. The damn yanks sometimes act as if they invented the language... which we know is not the case!



I find this statement offensive.

Tristano


----------



## furs

Come on, it was just a joke..


----------



## anglomania1

furs said:


> Agriturismo is usually left in Italian.(on Italian websites maybe?) Farm holidasys might imply that guests are expected to work on the farm, whihc is clearly not the case.


----------



## furs

It is certainly left in Italian on such websites as TripAdvisor.com.


----------



## london calling

Tristano said:


> I find this statement offensive.
> 
> Tristano


 
Don't be offended, I'm sure Furs was joking!

By the way, did you know that some experts say tha AE is closer to the English spoken in Shakespeare's time (including pronunciation, although how they established that, I really don't know!)


----------



## anglomania1

furs said:


> It is certainly left in Italian on such websites as TripAdvisor.com.


 
 Hello,
that is true, but only when they are talking about Italian "agriturismi" - they also talk about French "gites", which I had heard before. I think they leave it in the original language for the sake of simplicity and wnat of a better word!!!
This is probably because we don't have them in the UK, this doesn't help us translate it, though. 

I agree with LC, the holiday itself would be a "farmhouse holiday", but for the place?
I've never found a translation I like.
Anglo


----------



## venice's baby

So...I don't understand the end! What's the correct word? Farmhouse holiday?


----------



## bling boy

Well, I wouldn't want to add insult to injury but as a student I worked on a 'chantier' where we did have to work and it was hard, therefore, I believe a farmhouse holiday could be either enjoying the fruits of your labour or really enjoying life on a farm. Albeit, it should be stated so! 

You see all these low cost airlines that advertise cheap flights:
Rome: €69, only to find out that you must pay for your baggage if you are traveling on their airlines ( the first one is free). Imagine if you have your mate, girlfriend or collegue with you and you take two bags...who must pay? 

Unfortunately, I have made the mistake of booking 5 holiday trips this year and I was overjoyed to pay very little...only to find out that the actual price was not what I had expected. 

BB


----------



## anglomania1

bling boy said:


> Well, I wouldn't want to add insult to injury but as a student I worked on a 'chantier' where we did have to work and it was hard, therefore, I believe a farmhouse holiday could be either enjoying the fruits of your labour or really enjoying life on a farm. Albeit, it should be stated so!
> 
> You see all these low cost airlines that advertise cheap flights:
> Rome: €69, only to find out that you must pay for your baggage if you are traveling on their airlines ( the first one is free). Imagine if you have your mate, girlfriend or collegue with you and you take two bags...who must pay?
> 
> Unfortunately, I have made the mistake of booking 5 holiday trips this year and I was overjoyed to pay very little...only to find out that the actual price was not what I had expected.
> 
> BB


 

Maybe we should say "farmhouse accommodation"? 
I think  we just don't have them in the UK so we are forcing the point here trying to find an equivalent! I've heard English friends who stayed at a "gite" in France and that seemed to be better-known than "agriturismo", which I'm not sure is known at all.

I have seen "agritourism" on Google, but I'd need to ask a friend in the UK to  see if this word is known or not.
Boh!
Anglo


----------



## london calling

Yes, Anglo!

I've just thought of another one we say as well: _farmhouse stays_. I'm fairly sure the Brits have never heard of "agriturismo" unless they've been to one here, of course! Actually, my parents stayed in one and although I explained what the word meant, I don't think it really sank in...!   They do, however, say "gite", but even that's not what I would call common parlance.....

I think I'd translate the original sentence like this:

_..farmhouse accommodation 250 m above sea level._

I mean, you can always describe the place, can't you?


----------



## Leo57

Hi everybody
What a fascinating discussion!  My Italian teacher, a young woman of 23, explained to us that she had spent a holiday at an "agriturismo" and had _worked_ on the farm for part of the day and it was expected and part of the holiday experience.  (She absolutely loved it by the way.)  The only equivalent here is as you have already mentioned.  I too, can only find "Farmstays" and Farm Holidays" where you can enjoy the great outdoors, watch the lambs being born, or you can help with the milking etc. _but only_ _if you want to_.   Not wishing to do this to death, but here are a few links:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agriturismo
 
agriturismo.htm
 
farm holidays in the uk
 
Ciao
Leo


----------



## bridgespotter

I have heard the term 'farm stays'


----------



## furs

To clarify a little bit, in Italy these days an agriturismo is most often a farm which rents out rooms on a B&B basis. No work expected on part of guests, and often no additional meal provided either. But there are also agriturismi that are basically restaurants in a farm (sometimes with no accommodation provided, sometimes not), and in Tuscany, on the other hand, the tendency for agriturismi is to provide only self-catering apartments for rent (with not even breakfast provided). I for one stayed at tons of agriturismo places in several regions, and have never, ever seen guests participating in farm activities. I am inclined to believe that the concept has simply evolved with time.


----------



## london calling

I agree with you, Furs!

All our local "agriturismi" work chiefly as restaurants (or places where they hold wedding receptions and so on), then they do some B&B and self-catering. No work on the guests' part is involved...it's a cheap place to stay! (Usually...)

This is why I suggested "farmhouse" originally to translate "agriturismo" = "struttura agrituristica" i.e. the actual building. "Agriturismo" as an activity, well, I think any of the suggestions here are fine.


----------



## anglomania1

london calling said:


> Yes, Anglo!
> 
> I've just thought of another one we say as well: _farmhouse stays_. I'm fairly sure the Brits have never heard of "agriturismo" unless they've been to one here, of course! Actually, my parents stayed in one and although I explained what the word meant, I don't think it really sank in...!  They do, however, say "gite", but even that's not what I would call common parlance.....
> 
> I think I'd translate the original sentence like this:
> 
> _..farmhouse accommodation 250 m above sea level._
> 
> I mean, you can always describe the place, can't you?


 
Sounds like the best solution to me!!
Anglo


----------



## merse0

Non Italians might be interested to know that "Agriturismo" is disciplined by law.
http://www.agriturismo-it.it/attivitaagrituristica.htm

Important to stress that, if meals are served, "most" of the ingredients must be produced in the farm.
There is no mention to help in farming activities supposedly given by the guests.


----------



## yailla

Leo57 said:


> The "agriturismo" is situated 850 metres above sea level.
> 
> I never know how to translate _agriturismo_ (although I know what it is) and I see you have put _Country Inn_, but I'm not convinced this is _absolutely_ correct.
> 
> Ciao
> Leo


 
salve,
mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post per chiedervi come si abbrevia in inglese "above sea level" 
I mean to say ... that in Italian we have the abbreviation s.l.m. = sopra il livello del mare ... what is the corrispetive in English? a.s.l. or asl????????? 
many thanks


----------



## yailla

credo di averlo trovato! 
grazie lo stesso... 
Il termine *metri sul livello del mare* o metri sopra il livello del mare (*m s.l.m.* in inglese "m A.M.S.L." vale a dire Above Mean Sea Level si riferisce all'altitudine di un punto geografico (ad esempio una località o la cima di un monte) o di un oggetto sospeso in volo (come un aeroplano) rispetto al livello del mare medio.


----------



## elfa

yailla said:


> salve,
> mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post per chiedervi come si abbrevia in inglese "above sea level"



Reading this Wiki article, I see that it is ASML (short for "Above Sea Mean Level"). 

However, this is not something the ordinary man (or woman) in the street would know or have heard of - well, I haven't anyway.  If you read the article, it says it is terminology used by engineers in broadcasting and telecommunications. Is that the same for _asl_ in Italian?


----------



## yailla

Hi elfa... 
thanks a lot....it's exactly the article I found


----------

